

Young, male, testosterone-fuelled CEOs more likely to start or drop deals - ascuttlefish
http://www.publicaffairs.ubc.ca/2010/09/08/young-male-testosterone-fuelled-ceos-more-likely-to-start-or-drop-deals-ubc-study/

======
slantyyz
That correlation seems spurious to me, especially considering the method of
study was "The researchers analyzed 350 merger and acquisition bids in the
United States between 1997 and 2007, using a securities database from Thomson
SDC."

I didn't notice any testosterone tests of those involved in there. What's the
baseline?

Off the top of my head, I can think of several other youth-related behaviour
you could easily attribute to that correlation:

* Less experience

* Idealism

* Impulsiveness

* Willingness to take risk

~~~
aspir
I agree that there may be some flaws in the study. But as a young, male,
testosterone-fueled entrepreneur, I find studies like this invaluable for ego-
control. I am always realizing that I need to check myself before hubris takes
its toll. I even have the phrase "all glory is fleeting" (a la Roman generals)
visible on my computer as an indirect reminder to think first, then act.

~~~
slantyyz
Sounds like you've already got a good handle on things.

The primary issue with the article is that it could lead you to misdiagnose
the root cause of any impulsiveness (in your business decisions) you may have.

You don't need this article, there is more value in having an experienced
mentor to help you keep your impulses in check.

